# how to respond to customs



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

I just got the linked pages from customs.

Page one

Page 2


My intention unless advised otherwise is to check the box that shows two packages.

And all three of the other ones. Permission to open boxes etc.

I will also fax or email a copy of my UK passport and my Portuguese fiscal number.

In "observations" I will write that I was teaching in Israel and have moved to Portugal.

Any suggestions and help would be much appreciated.

Thank you,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I go to your local CTT office and check, but you should make clear these were personal items shipped as part of your move and keep your fingers crossed


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> I go to your local CTT office and check, but you should make clear these were personal items shipped as part of your move and keep your fingers crossed


Fingers and legs, thanks,

There is nothing very valuable in them.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on Customs attitude to that but those forms are from the Portuguese Post Office CTT not Customs


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Depends on Customs attitude to that but those forms are from the Portuguese Post Office CTT not Customs


Living and learning; hopefully ;-)

There is a large post office one block away from here, so should I go there?

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

yes but not till Monday


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> yes but not till Monday


Thanks.

I was having trouble finding a couple of stores that stocked two things that I needed.

I easily found them on the Internet for buying on-line but I didn't want to wait maybe a couple of weeks until they arrived, so I asked a local where there was a big store. 

And he directed me to one.

Huge mall with 7 floors, each divided by types (DIY, young, men, women, home, cosmetics, infant textiles, electronics, etc. And there are several restaurants and a rooftop panoramic restaurant.

"So where is it", I asked.

"Just around the corner and it at the top of the hill", he said.

I should have take the photo from the bottom of the hill and not the top of course.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hah, El Corte Ingles, I know it well. The prices are a bit high, but it is a cool mall. I have an apartment walking distance from there. 

I am not sure where you are, but I can recommend a couple of shops on Av Miguel Bombarda, between Av Maquês Tomar and Av 5 de Outubro. There is a little shop, called Mario Mendes, it's been there forever - a DIY paradise in my mind. The type of place you can go in a buy the number of screws and nails you need and there are people behind the counter who know what's in the store. 
Also, across the street is a Casa, a decent store to buy things your might need for your home. 
Both have good prices.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

anapedrosa said:


> Hah, El Corte Ingles, I know it well. The prices are a bit high, but it is a cool mall. I have an apartment walking distance from there.
> 
> I am not sure where you are, but I can recommend a couple of shops on Av Miguel Bombarda, between Av Maquês Tomar and Av 5 de Outubro. There is a little shop, called Mario Mendes, it's been there forever - a DIY paradise in my mind. The type of place you can go in a buy the number of screws and nails you need and there are people behind the counter who know what's in the store.
> Also, across the street is a Casa, a decent store to buy things your might need for your home.
> Both have good prices.


Thanks.

I didn't buy anything expensive; a printer for 40€ and two cartridges for my Braun electric razor 10€ so I might have paid a few euros more but not much more.

Right now I'm in a pousada until August 31 which is located on Bernardim Ribeiro and will be moving to an apartment that I rented in Capa da Caparica on Sept 1.

I'll PM you with my phone number in case you're interested in meeting up.

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Depends on Customs attitude to that but those forms are from the Portuguese Post Office CTT not Customs


Ok - I filled in the form that they sent me and faxed it to their number and this is the reply.

Estimado Cliente

Vimos por este meio acusar a recepção da documentação/informação enviada.

Uma vez que não tem factura/ comprovativo de pagamento é necessário preencher a Declaração de Valor que segue em anexo.


Com os nossos cordiais cumprimentos

So, I understand the Portuguese but not what they want me to do.

Should I just go to a local post office and show them the letter that I got?

Or send them a list of what is inside the boxes? I already wrote in the fax what is in the boxes.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not clear to me either, visit Post Office


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Not clear to me either, visit Post Office


They sent me a declaracao_valor by email and I have attached a blank copy in case anybody needs one in the future. 

Sem valor comercial 

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Useful but my feeling is they are not understanding the advice given you by Israel Consulate so be extremely careful with valuations, personally I'd try speaking to them and explaining situation


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Useful but my feeling is they are not understanding the advice given you by Israel Consulate so be extremely careful with valuations, personally I'd try speaking to them and explaining situation


Well the form does say, "no commercial value".

I'll let you know what happens.


Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Import duty doesn't depend solely on a commercial value but the value of the articles, status, carriage and insurance


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Import duty doesn't depend solely on a commercial value but the value of the articles, status, carriage and insurance


Just got this ..

Estimado Cliente

Vimos por este meio acusar a recepção da documentação/informação enviada.

A mesma será alvo de tratamento e analise, com a brevidade possível.


Com os nossos cordiais cumprimentos



OLX – Documentos Aduaneiros

P.S. The Portuguese are so friendly and helpful and seem to like everybody, with one exception. I haven't met one Portuguese who hasn't got something bad to say about the Spanish.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

it's only an acknowledgement, it's now whether you get a bill or not


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> it's only an acknowledgement, it's now whether you get a bill or not


I don't mind a small bill because I didn't pay the consulate.

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

redbourn said:


> I don't mind a small bill because I didn't pay the consulate.
> 
> Michael


Well the two packages are waiting for me and there's 30 euros to pay.

But they sent them to my last address even though I sent them an email and a fax with my new address.

I considered trying to get them to reroute the packages but decided to simply go there and pick them up. It'll cost me a large taxi fare but at least it will be another thing that I can cross of the list. And I need the pots and pans.

I thought that they'd be delivered to an address and not to the nearest post office, but I guess it's because of the duty to be paid.

I wasted 2 hours today going to the loja de citadao to get my address changed which they couldn't do because I haven't been here for six months.

Seems odd they prefer to have an address on record where I no longer liver rather than an active one.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds as if Loja have it wrong, you also need to inform Financas of your new address


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Sounds as if Loja have it wrong, you also need to inform Financas of your new address


I went to the same department that gave me my numero fiscal ...

I have everything I need now and will go back to them in 5 months.

My Portuguese has started to come back very fast now because I'm remembering and not learning it (although when to use por or para was always an issue for me and I'm working on it). 

I don't think it's possible for most people to learn more than 5-6 new words a day but I'm remembering far more when I read and listen and can now remember how to construct whole sentences again.

I think not having spoken Portuguese for around 13 years was one problem but having spoken Hebrew in between for around 10 years compounded the problem.

I still find that I often say something in half Hebrew and half Portuguese


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well from a Financas point of view you must update each change of address if your new address comes under a different Financas office, not such an issue as you're renting but would be if you are a house, car owner etc but it's your old address any correspondence will go to, as Financas first line of defense  is a fine always better to be up to date or register for electronic mail


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

redbourn said:


> My Portuguese has started to come back very fast now ...
> 
> I still find that I often say something in half Hebrew and half Portuguese


I do this with French and Portuguese, it does lead to some confused looks.
Glad to hear that your Portuguese is returning though.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Well from a Financas point of view you must update each change of address if your new address comes under a different Financas office, not such an issue as you're renting but would be if you are a house, car owner etc but it's your old address any correspondence will go to, as Financas first line of defense  is a fine always better to be up to date or register for electronic mail


They do have my email address.

There isn't a loja here in Caparica and I can hardly go back to the one that I was at today and argue with them that they have to update my address.

They have my local phone number too.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They'll only *email you if you register for online access* to your Fiscal number, one of steps is they send by post your PIN access so wrong address you won't get it, so no Loja go to the Finanacas office for your new area and change your address there, equally never known a Finanancas office telephone anyone, it's all done by registered post


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Got my last two boxes from Israel today and nothing was broken including two monitors that arrived in perfect shape. Don't know if it says a lot for my packing, the two postal companies involved or both.

Soon I will be able to actually start taking a look around Portugal instead of having to focus on bureaucracy and boxes ;-)

And thanks to all those that helped me!

Michael


----------

